# A study in Luke: "The Lost Son"



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

Luke 15:11-32

As far as I know,this is still the place for Bible studies. If not,please move it to wherever it's supposed to be.

Anybody here ever been where the "lost son" was? In a pigsty, I mean. I would like to discuss these verses with my brothers here,and my sisters - if any still come to this forum. Compare this teaching from Jesus to _your_ life story,and share it here,if you want.

I can tell you without hesitation that I blew it as a young man. I won't go into all the lurid details,unless you want me to, - suffice to say I made every mistake a man could possibly make.I turned so far away from God,that I could no longer hear that "still,small voice," except in my dreams/nightmares. 
To this day, I am still suffering the consequences of my foolishness. God has forgiven me,but that _never_ means we will not have to accept the punishment for complete and willful disobedience.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I too have been there. I totally walked away from God and didn't want anything to do with Him. If there was a sin to commit, I pretty much did it to an extent. But, this is the good part, the blood has washed away the sin, filth, disgust and every part of the stuff that I did. We need to understand this, it has nothing to do with us, its His sacrifice and mercy and love that sets us free. Remember, there is no condemnation for those who are in Christ. There are some conditions that effect us from the lifestyle we lived, but He can take that away as well. Brother you are an inspiration to me, and we can still celebrate Jesus on this forum and fellowship as well. God bless, Tom


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

What would y'all say Jesus was telling us? Was the faithful son who stayed home and did "right" any less a sinner than the wayward one?



[Thanks,brother Tom - you inspire _me_ as well - just as we're expected to do!]


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe Jesus was saying that His blood covers all sin. The son that stayed home in my opinion was obedient, but maybe had a little resentment for his brother going astray and his father welcolmed him back the way he did. I believe there are so many lessons here, first off, Jesus wants to forgive us when we stray. Second, we are to forgive others when they sin against us.
God doesn't want us to perish, thats why He died for us. He is explaining that here, the prodical son, we should run to our Father when we sin, not hide, and we should forgive others when they sin against us and welcome all sinners into the opportunity to be saved.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Luke 15:11-32
> 
> As far as I know,this is still the place for Bible studies. If not,please move it to wherever it's supposed to be.
> 
> ...




Like you, I lived the life of the prodigal son.
As a born again, believing in God, Christian, I left and went into the world.  
And now I have some things in my past I wish I would not have to remember from time to time.

I'm thankful that God never left that hilltop.  Accepted me back as though I was his prized possession.  I don't know what He saw in me.

In the parable, the other brother would have been justified in his actions except for one thing, he didn't take into account the greatness of God's love and forgiveness.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

Also,the older brother's resentment of the treatment given the younger brother was a picture of the "wall" that being unforgiving towards others can put between us and God.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2010)

True, this life is hard and the enemy makes it harder. I have a hard time forgiving people who have really hurt me. I pray and ask God to help me with this. It is a perfect example of forgiveness, God forgiving us and us forgiving others. Great post


----------



## gtparts (Sep 30, 2010)

The whole process is interesting. Upon the fathers death, the younger would have received one portion, the elder two portions. The younger son's petition forced the brother to purchase the younger brother's portion of the land, that it remain in the family. It may have placed a hardship on the older brother to liquidate livestock to repurchase the younger brother's land. Little brother liquidated virtually all his portion to go off on his "grand adventure". The older brother was then responsible for working the entire holdings with diminished assets and minus little brother. 
So, there was probably resentment long before little brother returned. The father's response only aggravated the elder brother's sense of being wronged, first by his brother and then by his father. (I didn't get a party and a fatted calf.)

Big brother may have spent many evenings, weary to the bone, thinking how much fun little brother was having while he was breaking his back.

Funny how we can see ourselves in the very character of the older brother and the younger brother. 

Jesus managed to teach multiple lessons in a single story. No wonder the people gathered around such a dynamic speaker. Surely, His wisdom and caring manner were like a magnet to the common and hurting people along the way.


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 30, 2010)

Philippians 3:12-21 ESV – 12Not that I have already obtained this or am already perfect, but I press on to make it my own, because Christ Jesus has made me his own. 13Brothers, I do not consider that I have made it my own. But one thing I do: forgetting what lies behind and straining forward to what lies ahead, 14I press on toward the goal for the prize of the upward call of God in Christ Jesus. 15Let those of us who are mature think this way, and if in anything you think otherwise, God will reveal that also to you. 16Only let us hold true to what we have attained. 17Brothers, join in imitating me, and keep your eyes on those who walk according to the example you have in us. 18For many, of whom I have often told you and now tell you even with tears, walk as enemies of the cross of Christ. 19 Their end is destruction, their god is their belly, and they glory in their shame, with minds set on earthly things. 20But our citizenship is in heaven, and from it we await a Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ, 21who will transform our lowly body to be like his glorious body, by the power that enables him even to subject all things to himself.

Philippians 4:1 ESV – Therefore, my brothers, whom I love and long for, my joy and crown, stand firm thus in the Lord, my beloved.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 30, 2010)

no matter want we have done God forgives us if we come home and repent.

we should have that same heart as God to love all to cover there sins and look at the heart.

we should be happen not jealous of are brother or sister coming home no matter what they have done should be excited to see them coming home.


----------



## Israel (Sep 30, 2010)

What I always found particularly telling was the elder brother's ignorance of his father's grace. Yes, he stayed, he labored, he "worked"...but then lamented that his father never grilled a kid as he did for the younger.

Luk 15:29  And he answering said to his father, Lo, these many years do I serve thee, neither transgressed I at any time thy commandment: and yet thou never gavest me a kid, that I might make merry with my friends:

But the father answers... 

Luk 15:31  And he said unto him, Son, thou art ever with me,_ and all that I have is thine. _

This poor shlub didn't know he never even had to ask for a calf for a party, that it was all just there for the taking.
So, actually, if it took the younger brother's squandering and returning, being feted and adorned...just so the older brother could finally learn his true standing with his father, (despite his gripe), and his access to all of his father's wealth as though it were his own...well, I believe he could count it worth it.
Be terrible to labor bitterly trying to earn what is already yours by virtue of relationship. Maybe the older brother also showed this...despite his having stayed, the younger brother knew the father better. 
He knew his father was a man of grace.

There is something else that is specific to this:

Could the father's mercy ever be known were it not for the younger's misadventures?
And which is greater...the son's wandering...or the father's mercy?


Rom 11:32  For God hath concluded them all in unbelief, that he might have mercy upon all.


----------



## messenger (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been in both the younger sons place as well as the older sons place.
The thing that is important in my life is if Jesus can forgive me then i should be able to forgive myself.
I got back into the world as a younger man . Then God opened my eyes.I asked for forgiveness.God gave it.
I came back to Ga and  went to the church where  I
grew up and was saved. I made acknowledgements to my church. They Just as God did welcomed me with open arms.
I am glad to say that I learned from the mistakes I made 
I am
 as well as others have said suffering  at times from the things i sowed. 
I am thankful for Gods Mercy and Grace.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 30, 2010)

God bless y'all - these posts have been a much-needed boost to me!


----------



## tomtlb66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not a problem brother, May Our Father in Heaven bless you and your family and meet every need for everyone on this forum as well. God bless, Tom


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 30, 2010)

I know that this is not from luke 15:11 to 32. But for me it is the example in the context of 15:7 which states:

"Thus, I tell you, there will be more joy in heaven over one wicked person who repents than over ninety-nine righteous persons who have no need of repentance."

Why? For the same reason  that when the runner at first base gets there at the same time the ball gets to the first baseman, the runner is safe, because the runner's efforts is pitted against nine? In the case of a wicked person he is pitted against ninety-nine demons.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re:*

I don't know of anyone who hasn't blow it from time to time in their walk with Christ.  It is a life journey.  

There were some times that I am aware of seeming like a lost son wandering.  One is between Age 15 and 22 when I was trying to go from understanding Christ as my Saviour to understanding Him as my Lord. There have also been many challenges in my 30's and 40's where I struggled with many things.  Yet God's grace and mercy has always been with me, walking with me through each and every one of those experiences, and I'm absolutely certain He carried me through.


----------



## Inatree (Oct 1, 2010)

As a father of revolting young adult men I now understand why God welcomes me after quite a few trips to the pig sty.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 1, 2010)

Inatree said:


> As a father of revolting young adult men I now understand why God welcomes me after quite a few trips to the pig sty.



Amen,brother!

What is it about that age in us men - so many of us "backslid" [as us Baptists call it ] around that 18-25 year -old range?
 I was saved at 21.My big mistake was not getting in a church with others my own age with teachers to disciple me. The Amish turn their 18 year -olds out into the world,don't they? I guess many don't come back.Satan's got some mighty powerful lures out there,and that lifestyle that some of us -along with that "prodigal son" - went chasing after in our youth looks real attractive,at first.It will kill you,though,if you let it.Or wind you up in prison.


----------

